# Sublimation on Stainless Steel



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

Hello,

I'm new at sublimation. I already had some stainless steel beer steins and wanted to try sublimation on them. I used a wrap in the convection oven at 400 degrees for 80 seconds. Nothing transferred onto the mug. Is it the mug or do I need to keep it in the oven longer? I wasn't sure if you can sublimate just any stainless steel or if it needs a coating of some sort. Thanks!

Susan


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

If they were not sold as sublimate able they wont work. Dye sub is a special coating to take the print. you can try coating steel yourself with 'digicoat'. I have used it on oversize tiles and is not too easy a process for a not perfect finish. Best to leave it to the professionals.


----------



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

Dekzion said:


> If they were not sold as sublimate able they wont work. Dye sub is a special coating to take the print. you can try coating steel yourself with 'digicoat'. I have used it on oversize tiles and is not too easy a process for a not perfect finish. Best to leave it to the professionals.


Ok, that's what I was wondering! Thank you!!


----------

